# Negative Outcome (Vetassess Internal AUditor)



## Yasirali (Nov 19, 2014)

I got a negative outcome form vetassess today morning with the allegation are mention below.


Company is in the area of Building Material Business. The company does not have a website and so further information was sought to establish the company's size and structure, as well as the employment tasks.

Based on the information provided the nature of the tasks does not appear to be highly relevant. The position does not appear to have the level of objectivity that we would expect to see of someone acting as an internal auditor.

Negative indicators include that you were at times working in the finance department. You were preparing financial reports for external auditors and working on compliance, and the employment appears largely limited to the finance department. An Internal Auditor undertakes audit activities across the organization to evaluate and report on financial, operational and managerial processes. The audit tasks undertaken during employment with Company appear restricted to compliance based financial reporting, auditing and accounting information systems.

First of all they didn't contact to the employer for confirmation of my employment.

The last Allegation is a bit true. My experience letter was as per their demand but When Vetassess called me, i was nervous and i didn't ans them well about my responsibilities and tasks i am performing. 

Should i go for an appeal?


----------



## waitingheadache (Jul 6, 2014)

Yasirali said:


> I got a negative outcome form vetassess today morning with the allegation are mention below.
> 
> 
> Company is in the area of Building Material Business. The company does not have a website and so further information was sought to establish the company's size and structure, as well as the employment tasks.
> ...


For sure, You should go for a review if you are confident. But before that, discuss your case with VETASSESS or with your case officer over the phone. Don't just apply straightaway. They will tell you about what was wrong & what evidence you need to provide to them to prove your claims.

I did the same and I was confident that there was some mistake for sure. I contacted them, and whatever they asked me, I have provided to them. so, at first call the case officer/vetassess to discuss your options.


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 19, 2014)

waitingheadache said:


> For sure, You should go for a review if you are confident. But before that, discuss your case with VETASSESS or with your case officer over the phone. Don't just apply straightaway. They will tell you about what was wrong & what evidence you need to provide to them to prove your claims.
> 
> I did the same and I was confident that there was some mistake for sure. I contacted them, and whatever they asked me, I have provided to them. so, at first call the case officer/vetassess to discuss your options.


I spoke to case officer today morning. Then i realize that company website or experience letter isnt a problem, she is mainly focusing on my interview in which i already made a mistake. 

She said i have aright to appeal against the negative outcome and my case will forwarded to be an new assessment team with my old assessment. But if i go for an appeal what i will do with that telephonic interview which i dont know is recorded or not.


----------



## aneellohano (Aug 31, 2014)

Yasirali said:


> I spoke to case officer today morning. Then i realize that company website or experience letter isnt a problem, she is mainly focusing on my interview in which i already made a mistake.
> 
> She said i have aright to appeal against the negative outcome and my case will forwarded to be an new assessment team with my old assessment. But if i go for an appeal what i will do with that telephonic interview which i dont know is recorded or not.


Hello Yasir,

Did u apply on ur own or through an agent? If yes, which agent have u appointed? how much time vetassess took to inform u abt the outcome? 

Regards:
Aneel


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 19, 2014)

aneellohano said:


> Hello Yasir,
> 
> Did u apply on ur own or through an agent? If yes, which agent have u appointed? how much time vetassess took to inform u abt the outcome?
> 
> ...



yeah i was apply my own. but now i am going for an appeal through an agent.


----------



## aneellohano (Aug 31, 2014)

Yasirali said:


> yeah i was apply my own. but now i am going for an appeal through an agent.


How much time vetassess took in your case? What is your educational background?

Regards:
Aneel Kumar


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 19, 2014)

around 2 months


----------



## aneellohano (Aug 31, 2014)

Yasirali said:


> around 2 months


May I know what is your educational background? In my case I have done B.Com which is 2 years degree and have done M.A(Economics) which is also 2 years degree. I am just wondering if these 2 qualifications together will be considered equivalent to australian bachelors and relevant for internal auditor profession?

If anyone is aware of any such cases in past then kindly let me know.

Regards:
Aneel Kumar


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 19, 2014)

I have four year Bachelor degree in finance. the criteria for internal auditor is 

Job description 

Examines, verifies, evaluates and reports on financial, operational and managerial processes, systems and outcomes to ensure financial and operational integrity and compliance, and assists in business process reviews, risk assessments, developing deliverables and reporting progress against outcomes. Registration or licensing may be required.
Skill level 

This occupation has a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).


----------



## aneellohano (Aug 31, 2014)

Yasirali said:


> I have four year Bachelor degree in finance. the criteria for internal auditor is
> 
> Job description
> 
> ...


Thanks Yasir. 

Regards:
Aneel Kumar


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys.

my sister is ready to lodge Vet assess "full assessment " for education adviser ... please guide:
1- how detail the exp letter and resume ?
2- Do vet asses usually deduct number of years from exp if your degree is not related?

thanks in advance


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 19, 2014)

For Internal auditor degree should be related to finance. And for experience letter material you will idea from immi website.


----------



## waitingheadache (Jul 6, 2014)

Yasirali said:


> For Internal auditor degree should be related to finance. And for experience letter material you will idea from immi website.


Yasirali,

what is your status bro?


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 19, 2014)

waitingheadache said:


> Yasirali,
> 
> what is your status bro?


Congratzzzzzzzzzzz bro

mine is still under process. Kindly tell me what they ask in interview or verification ?


----------



## barakn (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Yasir,

Can you please help us out?

My wife also applied for the Internal Auditor. She also got the call from the assessment officer. It was around 15-20 Mins interview. She was not expecting a call and became very nervous, hence interview did not go very well. Conversation was recorded.

Outcome came negative. Following is their response

The*employment*does*not
meet*the*minimum*requirements*for*this*occupation*as
the*tasks*undertaken*are*not*highly*relevant*to*the*ANZSCO*tasks
for*the*nominated*occupation
The*employment*described*above*does*not*meet*the*minimum*requirements*for
this*occupation*as
According*to*ANZSCO,*an*Internal*Auditor*examines,*verifies,
evaluates*and*reports*on*financial,*operational*and*managerial
processes,*systems*and*outcomes*to*ensure*financial*and
operational*integrity*and*compliance,*and*assists*in*business
process*reviews,*risk*assessments,*developing*deliverables*and
reporting*progress*against*outcomes.*The*applicant*verified*that*her
role*was*in*general*compliance,*recording*transactions*and*checking
expenses*of*the*company.*The*duties*verified*cannot*be*considered
highly*relevant*to*the*nominated*occupation*as*described*in
ANZSCO.

Should we apply for review? What happened in your case? Did you review?


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 19, 2014)

*The applicant verified that her role was in general compliance, recording transactions and checking expenses of the company. The duties verified cannot be considered highly relevant to the nominated occupation as described in ANZSCO.*

Well as we see *that applicant verified* is the main problem. the duties are written here are completely not relevant to 221214. As call is recorded too you cannot change your statement. Better to check with any migration consultant. Or wait for one year and go with a new experience as the minimum requirement of 221214 is at least one year experience.


----------



## barakn (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply

But the thing is She was not expecting a call & became nervous. That's the reason she was not able explain her job & responsibilities properly. But in reality, she is an auditing officer & have all responsibilities as that of the internal auditor. She was not able to convey this to the assessment officer.
Is there still a chance of review? Should we talk to the case officer? What happened in you case? Did you apply for review?


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

barakn said:


> Hi Yasir,
> 
> Can you please help us out?
> 
> ...


Do they normally call every one ?


----------



## tanveerhcc (Jul 1, 2015)

barakn said:


> Hi Yasir,
> 
> Can you please help us out?
> 
> ...


Hi Yasar

Today, i received negative assessment as internal auditor. I have 3.5 years interanl+expernal(from 2005 to 2009), from 2009 to till date as internal auditor experience. 

I have 2 years b.com & 2 years CA inter (Full time).
Assessing officer has questioned my qualification. 

Can I appeal for my negative assessment.

Thanks

Tanveer


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

Yasirali said:


> I spoke to case officer today morning. Then i realize that company website or experience letter isnt a problem, she is mainly focusing on my interview in which i already made a mistake. She said i have aright to appeal against the negative outcome and my case will forwarded to be an new assessment team with my old assessment. But if i go for an appeal what i will do with that telephonic interview which i dont know is recorded or not.


Most likely it was recorded and will be forwarded to the reassessment committee. If you think you have not done well in your interview it is best to reapply with fresh credentials taking professional help. Reassessment makes sense only and only if you are confident everything went well right from start to finish.


----------



## yousufkashif (Jan 16, 2016)

Yasirali said:


> I got a negative outcome form vetassess today morning with the allegation are mention below.
> 
> 
> Company is in the area of Building Material Business. The company does not have a website and so further information was sought to establish the company's size and structure, as well as the employment tasks.
> ...


Hey, Yasir

I am Kashif, I would like to discuss with you something regarding the same issue you faced about Vetassess negative outcome being an internal auditor.

I am also thinking about appeal, would you please give me a little advice or your experience. 

My Contact details are xxxxxxxxx


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

My sister-in-law has a distance MBA in Finance and works as an internal auditor. She too had a failed Vetesses assessment, since she had applied as Internal Auditor. She later found out that she needs to go for assessment with CPA under the ANZSCO - General Accountant. Now she is awaiting positive skills assessment from CPA.


----------



## singhz4u (Nov 21, 2016)

*Vetassess Internal Auditr - Negative Outcome*

Hello Friends,

Need help, i had applied for Vetassess Internal Auditor Skilled review back in Aug and got the response on 21st Nov as Negative.

The reason given by Vetassess is :

*Qualification*/s: Bachelor of Commerce awarded in 2007 by Kurukshetra University, India is assessed as comparable to the educational level of an AQF Bachelor degree and is therefore at the required level. Field of study Commerce is highly relevant.

*Employment assessed:*
The employment does not meet the minimum requirements for this occupation as
the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant to the ANZSCO tasks
for the nominated occupation
The employment described above does not meet the minimum requirements for
this occupation as According to ANZSCO, an Internal Auditor examines, verifies, evaluates and reports on financial, operational and managerial processes, systems and outcomes to ensure financial and operational integrity and compliance, and assists in business process reviews, risk assessments, developing deliverables and reporting progress against outcomes. Your paid employment was assessed as not highly relevant to the role of an Internal Auditor since duties are limited to corporate risk and compliance management and cannot be considered highly relevant to the
nominated occupation. 

A positive assessment of both qualifications and employment is required for a
positive Skills Assessment Outcome.
Skills Assessment Outcome: Negative
Based on the evidence provided, the qualifications and/or employment described above do not meet the Skills
Assessment requirements of your nominated occupation.

I had applied through an agent and i sent the below roles:

*1st Job - 2008-2011*
Below were his Roles and Responsibilities:
 Plan and coordinate smooth internal audit execution - Coordinate, conduct and ensure completion of operational and financial audit
programs as per the approved IA program
 Assist in formalizing/ scoping the audit and compliance calendar, with a view of conceptualizing & Identifying risks at enterprise level
covering all business processes and sub processes
 Planning and organizing independent audit activities, risk assessment procedures, control environment analysis, interviews and is
responsible for leading the reviews for operations, IT system controls, financial structures, Sox and process documentation
 Conduct root cause analysis on financial/ operational compliance concerns, submitting the periodical reports about the significant
findings of reviews to the audit committee and senior leadership team
 Preparing reports to highlight issues and problems and distributing the reports to the senior leadership and appraise the management
with progress on corrective actions
 Required to continuously strive to improve the enterprise compliance and risk coverage
 Recommend control to mitigate identified gaps and improve process efficiency
 Supervising junior team members to ensure the reviews are carried out with accuracy

*2nd Job*
•	Responsible for carrying out reviews on various business functions across the organization to ensure integrity and compliance is adhered
•	Responsible for planning and organizing the audits, preparation of Standard Audit Program (SAP) and information gathering procedures, conducting independent Audit/ Risk assessment on financial system, business and operations methods
•	Summarize the observation/ issues of the Audit with Root Cause Analysis & Risk Implication and preparing detailed outcome using MS office tools, reporting outcomes and progress to the Board Audit Committee, Chairman and senior business leaders
•	Evaluating and making recommendations to improve the effectiveness of risk management, control and governance processes in the organization
•	Identify and apply relevant professional standards and regulatory requirements as per the guidelines laid down by IIA
•	Actively involved in training, coaching and mentoring of junior staff and provide regular feedback which helps in development of the team members and business effectiveness
•	Facilitating the audit requirements smoothly and provide suggestion/ feedbacks to seniors on matters concerning risk and compliance

Now i am confused how to apply for reassessment, 

Can you guys please help/ assist.

Regards


----------



## Agent80 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Yasir 
Could you please let me know what procedure should we follow if we get Negative in Internal Auditor category from Vet. There is a process of Review, Reassess and Appeal. How to take up this matter please guide. I got rejection and they say

"Based on the evidence provided, the qualifications and/or employment described above do not meet 
the Skills
Assessment requirements of your nominated occupation"

According to the interview conducted with yourself, the main tasks
undertaken are largely compliance related. We were unable to
ascertain to a satisfactory degree that you are performing tasks of
an internal auditor as defined by ANZSCO. Therefore, you received
an overall negative skills assessment outcome


----------



## akhil.fv (Apr 13, 2017)

Yasirali said:


> I spoke to case officer today morning. Then i realize that company website or experience letter isnt a problem, she is mainly focusing on my interview in which i already made a mistake.
> 
> She said i have aright to appeal against the negative outcome and my case will forwarded to be an new assessment team with my old assessment. But if i go for an appeal what i will do with that telephonic interview which i dont know is recorded or not.


Hi
Did u applied for reassesment and how did u got the reply becoze i am in this same situation now my interview call got wrong thats y pls help me

Akhil


----------



## Dragana Konstantinovic (Jan 25, 2018)

singhz4u said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Need help, i had applied for Vetassess Internal Auditor Skilled review back in Aug and got the response on 21st Nov as Negative.
> 
> ...


Please tell me, did you try with re-assessment then and what was the result? Also, which documents did you add for re-assessment? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ghavatepratik (Nov 2, 2019)

akhil.fv said:


> Hi
> Did u applied for reassesment and how did u got the reply becoze i am in this same situation now my interview call got wrong thats y pls help me
> 
> Akhil


HI sir, can you please throw some light on the same, do the assessing authority calls personally o interview on the roles and responsibilities carried out, despite your reference letter.


----------



## Hanif diwan (Nov 15, 2020)

I apply marketing socialist January and a week back I got negative 
For employment assessment, VETASSESS requires that the employment experience be highly relevant to the nominated occupation and at an appropriate skill level. This means that the major tasks undertaken in an applicant’s everyday work should closely match the major tasks usually undertaken in that occupation in Australia. While major tasks provided by the employer via work statements/reference letters are the main reference for employment assessment, the nature of the role, the ultimate purpose of the position, the skill set required to perform the role, the reporting line and the size and nature of the organisation are all considered, in order to gain a clearer understanding of the primary duties and major tasks performed by the applicant. VETASSESS also utilise further checking measures to verify claims made with regard to the organisation and the applicant anysuggestions if there is ant chance to get a positive assessment ?? My boss got mistakes in answering


----------

